# Pascal lernen



## tycomatze (3 Juli 2007)

wir müssen demnächst ein programm für eine art fertigungsautomat ( ziemlich simpler aufbau ) in Delphi entwickeln. das programm läuft dann über ein " W&T Web IO ". Dieses dient sozusagen als interface für den computer. nun da ich keine ahnung von pascal habe un objekt pascal nun einmal die programmiersprache von delphi ist, muss ich mich da irgendwie selbst einarbeiten. ich hab aber auch nicht unbedingt vor ein heiden geld für bücher etc. auszugeben. kennt jemand einen online kurs zum downloaden oder ähnliches? wie gehe ich das am besten an?
was denkt ihr wie lange man braucht, bis man das einigermaßen drauf hat, wenn man sonst mit dem S7-progammieren gut zurecht kommt, sich aber nicht mit solchen höhren sprachen auskennt. Nur das ich mal einen ungefährern zeitrahmen habe. danke


----------



## jabba (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo tycomatze,

also wer eine S7 programmieren kann, kann noch lange kein PC-Programm schreiben und umgekehrt. Gibt zwar genug Leute die das können, aber man sollte schon mal wirklich die Grundlagen lernen.
Der Aufwand hängt natürlich sehr von Dir selber ab, aber dann direkt einen Automaten und auch mit WEB-Interface.... Alle Achtung.

Sind denn Beispiele bei W&T mit Delphi dabei, das würde helfen.

Als Einstieg zum lernen sieh mal hier nach. http://www.dsdt.info/tutorials/

Viel Spass noch.

Willst Du dann direkt mit Delphi 2007 anfangen da ja aktuell,
eingige wie ich, sind bei Delphi 7 geblieben , weil nach meiner Meinung dafür ausreichend und nicht so überladen.

Gibt hier ja noch einige die mit Delphi arbeiten.


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch bei Delphi7 geblieben. Die mitgelieferte Doku ist eigentlich super, die Hilfedateien von Delphi ebenso und sie haben auch immer ein Stück Beispielcode parat. Außerdem werden diverse Programme im Quelltext mitgeliefert. Damit würd ich mal anfangen.


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2007)

*Ich lach mich scheckig ...*

Hallo Ralle,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch bei Delphi7 geblieben.



Naja, ich muss halt entsprechend den Kunden immer wieder updaten, bin mittlerweile über Turbo Professional (einfach unschlagbar preisgünstig, wenn man den C# und C++ Schnickschnack nicht braucht, auf die .NET Scheisse kann ich sowieso verzichten) bei D2007 gelandet...
Aber Du hast Recht, in den meisten Fällen reicht ein D7 Prof völlig aus.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Die mitgelieferte Doku ist eigentlich super,



Seit wann liefert CodeGear (b.z.w Borland) irgendwelche Doku  

War noch nie im Lieferumfang von TP oder Delphi, nur als separate Handbücher zu erwerben (gegen Aufpreis natürlich :twisted: ).
Es gibt lediglich ein Verzeichnis mit Beispielprogrammen, mit minimalistischen Kommentaren...



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> die Hilfedateien von Delphi ebenso und sie haben auch immer ein Stück Beispielcode parat.



Dann sei froh, noch mit D7 zu arbeiten. Die bekannt schlechten, eingebauten Hilfefunktionen früherer Delphi-Versionen konnte Borland mit der Version Delphi 2005 noch mal signifikant und wesentlich verschlechtern. Es sind alle Beispielcodes in der Hilfe zu Delphi verschwunden :twisted: 
Wenn ich z.B. in D2006 Prof ein Projekt für Win32 erstelle und zu einer Funktion die Hilfe aufrufe, werde ich erschlagen mit Verweisen zu C++, .NET und dem anderen Geschissen (weil der vorhandene Filter auch nach einigen Jahren noch nicht funktioniert), darf mir erst mühsam das passende heraussuchen. Wobei dann in der Hilfe zu den Funktionen/Prozeduren der ganze Beispielcode zu den Aufrufen dieser Funktionen/Prozeduren seit D2005 ganz einfach verschwunden ist.
Vieles ist in der CodeGear Hilfe nicht über F1 erreichbar, es funktioniert einfach nicht...
Die Querverweise a la "Siehe auch" sind minimalistisch und führen seit D2005 auch nicht mehr zu den Hilfefunktionen der Parameter. 
Die Hilfe in Delphi war schon immer katastrophal schlecht, es ist aber gelungen, diesen Zustand zu ändern. Die Hilfe ist mittlerweise grottenschlecht..., einfach nur zum Kotzen und ein Anfänger kann damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen. 

Aber nach 10 Delphi-Versionen braucht man die Delphi-Hilfe nicht so wirklich, aber ich ärgere mich doch immer wieder :twisted: 
Wir beide sind da offensichtlich anderer Meinung um die Qualität der Delphi-Hilfe.
Aber trotzdem die beste IDE und Compiler, keine Frage ...
Die beschi...ne Hilfe in Delphi ist auch meine einzigste Kritik an Delphi.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2007)

*Web IO*

Hallo,

Infos zum Web IO findest Du hier, hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.

http://www.wut.de/e-wwwww-ww-hpde-000.php

habe schon einige Produkte von W&T verwendet, ich hoffe nur Du musst niemals den Service bemühen, der war für den ... ähemm sagen wir mal    
 Popo :twisted: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2007)

*Ganz übler Service*

Hallo,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst niemals den Service bemühen, der war für den ...



Um mal ein Beispiel für den Service von W&T anzubringen...
Ich habe einige Adapter V24 <--> TTY bei W&T gekauft, der Anschlußplan war in der Blisterverpackung. Hab die Dinger ausgepackt und zur IBS zum Kunden mitgenommen (nur die Adapter, nicht den Anschlußplan, leider).
Anruf bei W&T mit der Bitte um Fax mit dem Anschlußplan, war ein Schuss in den Ofen. Die haben sich einfach geweigert, mir den Anschlußplan per Fax zukommen zu lassen :twisted: 
Einfache und konkrete Aussage vom Service : "Nein, die Anschlußbelegung bekommen Sie nicht"
Nichts gegen die Produkte, die funktionieren ganz gut. Aber ein ganz übles Beispiel für ein schlechtgelauntes Ar.... im Service. Und meine letzte Bestellung bei W&T :twisted: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Seit wann liefert CodeGear (b.z.w Borland) irgendwelche Doku
> 
> War noch nie im Lieferumfang von TP oder Delphi, nur als separate Handbücher zu erwerben (gegen Aufpreis natürlich :twisted: ).


 
Hallo Question_mark,

im grossen und ganzen muss ich dir recht geben, vor allem mit der Hilfe in den neuen Versionen. Aber die damals, auch wenn gegen Aufpreis lieferbare Doku war sehr gut. Für das Geld musste man sonst einige wesentlich teurere Bücher kaufen.
Ich hab mich erst vor ein paar Jahren von einigen Handbuchständen die ich seit Turbo-Pascal 3.0 gesammet habe verabschiedet.

Für mich hat sich Delphi seit V7 einfach in eine Richtung entwickelt die mich nicht interessiert, da steht einfach nur noch WEB im Vordergrund.
Klar die IDE ist verändert worden, aber an den Standardkomponenten hat sich seit V3 fast nix geändert.


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2007)

Die Klagen sind mit neu, mit reicht die Delphi-Hilfe im Allgemeinen. Gut, vielleicht liegts ja daran, daß ich auch schon seit Delphi 1 dabei bin  und die nicht zu oft brauche.
Aber ich hab mir mal irgendwann eine komplette Doku für 50 DM mitschicken lassen und irgendwo auf CD hab ich einen kompletten Handbuchsatz. Muß ich doch mal nachsehen, ob der ab irgendeiner Version nicht mehr dabei war. Schade, daß das bei den neueren Delphi-Versionen so schlecht geworden ist. Wie gut/schlecht sind denn eigentlich die 32-Bit-Delphi versionen von CodeGear, lohnt sich von D7 darauf zu updaten?


----------



## afk (4 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Seit wann liefert CodeGear (b.z.w Borland) irgendwelche Doku
> 
> War noch nie im Lieferumfang von TP oder Delphi, nur als separate Handbücher zu erwerben (gegen Aufpreis natürlich :twisted: ).
> Es gibt lediglich ein Verzeichnis mit Beispielprogrammen, mit minimalistischen Kommentaren...


Falsch, bei Delphi 6 Enterprise (in der guten alten Zeit ... ) war ein kompletter Handbuchsatz dabei, bei Turbo Pascal in den Professional-Versionen soweit ich mich erinnere auch.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Es sind alle Beispielcodes in der Hilfe zu Delphi verschwunden


Beispiele in der Hilfe (egal weche IDE bzw. welcher Hersteller) sind eh immer so minimalistisch, daß kein Mensch damit was anfangen kann. Ich vermisse die Beispiele nicht.



Question_mark schrieb:


> (weil der vorhandene Filter auch nach einigen Jahren noch nicht funktioniert)


Bei mir funktioniert der Filter weitestgehend, hab allerdings das BDS2006 Architect ...  



Question_mark schrieb:


> Vieles ist in der CodeGear Hilfe nicht über F1 erreichbar, es funktioniert einfach nicht...


Das stimmt, manchmal muß man den Suchbegriff dann im Feld "Suchen nach:" nochmal eingeben, aber dann funktioniert es normalerweise.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Die Hilfe in Delphi war schon immer katastrophal schlecht, es ist aber gelungen, diesen Zustand zu ändern. Die Hilfe ist mittlerweise grottenschlecht..., einfach nur zum Kotzen und ein Anfänger kann damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen.


Na ja, das finde ich jetzt übertrieben. Die Hilfe ist zwar verbesserungswürdig, ist aber IMHO trotzdem eine der Besten am Markt. Ich arbeite auch viel mit dem Visual Studio, und da finde ich die Hilfe deutlich bescheidener ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (4 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich Delphi seit V7 einfach in eine Richtung entwickelt die mich nicht interessiert, da steht einfach nur noch WEB im Vordergrund.
> Klar die IDE ist verändert worden, aber an den Standardkomponenten hat sich seit V3 fast nix geändert.


Mittlerweile hat sich dieser Trend zum Glück gewandelt und die Win32-Entwicklung rückt bei CodeGear wieder etwas mehr in den Vordergrund.

Die Standardkomponenten decken ja schon seit einiger Zeit den Bedarf von den meisten Software-Entwicklern ab, den Rest kann man zukaufen oder selbst entwickeln. AFAIK kann man keine andere IDE so gut und einfach erweitern wie das BDS bzw. Delphi.

Bei der IDE hingegen gab's (und gibt es nach wie vor) einiges zu verbessern, z.B. die Funktionen der IDE zum Refactoring, die können einem die Arbeit deutlich erleichtern. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (4 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie gut/schlecht sind denn eigentlich die 32-Bit-Delphi versionen von CodeGear, lohnt sich von D7 darauf zu updaten?


Die IDE im BDS2006 ist IMHO deutlich besser geworden, und Turbo Delphi nutzt AFAIK die gleiche IDE. Mit der kostenlosen Explorer-Version kannst Du ja mal reinschnuppern, die ist aber leider nicht erweiterbar, und darum nur für den Hobby-Bedarf brauchbar. Bei Gefallen kannst Du dann ja auf die kostenpflichtige Professional-Version umsteigen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (4 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> ...
> Hobby-Bedarf brauchbar.
> ...



Was haltet ihr von Lazarus?


----------



## afk (4 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Lazarus?


Habe ich auch installiert (wegen der Lazarus-Kompatibilität meiner Delphi-Komponente für libnodave), die Ansätze finde ich recht gut, steckt aber nach wie vor noch arg in den Kinderschuhen. 

Das z.B. die IDE komplett neu kompiliert und neu gestartet werden muß, um eine Komponente zu installieren, ist bescheiden, vor allem dann, wenn man eine neue Komponente entwickelt. Bei einem Fehler in der Komponente läßt sich die IDE dann nicht mehr starten, und wenn man vorher keine Sicherungskopie der IDE gemacht hat, dann hat man knapp verloren ... 

Ist aber AFAIK zur Zeit die einzige Möglichkeit, die geniale Philosophie von Delphi bei der Softwareentwicklung auch unter Linux einzusetzen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2007)

*Hilfe ...*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiele in der Hilfe (egal weche IDE bzw. welcher Hersteller) sind eh immer so minimalistisch, daß kein Mensch damit was anfangen kann.



Mich ärgert aber, dass Borland die Beispiele nach Delphi 7 aus der Hilfe entfernt hat. Dadurch ist die Hilfe eben noch schlechter geworden...



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse die Beispiele nicht.



Die Beispiele waren schon 'hilf'reich, besonders für Anfänger.



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, bei Delphi 6 Enterprise (in der guten alten Zeit ... ) war ein kompletter Handbuchsatz dabei, bei Turbo Pascal in den Professional-Versionen soweit ich mich erinnere auch.



Das war doch irgendwann im vorigen Jahrtausend  

Fakt ist, bei Delphi Prof sind keine Handbücher dabei.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Die mitgelieferte Doku ist eigentlich super, die Hilfedateien von Delphi ebenso



Ich will auch Delphi nicht madig machen, nur die Aussage von Ralle über die tolle Hilfe in Delphi kann ich so nicht teilen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## tycomatze (4 Juli 2007)

gut ist mir schon klar, dass das nicht gerade einfach wird. aber ich check so sachen eigentlich immer recht schnell, vorrausgesetzt ich kann mich mit diversen hilfen gut einarbeiten...
assembler hab ich auch schon programmiert.
wir haben zu dem Web IO so ein ampelmodel, mit einigen beispiel programmen.

verwenden müssen wir delphi 5 ( haben keine neuere version ) und ein handbuch haben wir von delphi 3, hab da aber erst gar nicht angefangen groß artig zulesen, weil da schon auf den ersten seiten steht, dass sie pascal-kenntnisse vorrausetzen.


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2007)

*Doku und Hilfe in Delphi*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die damals, auch wenn gegen Aufpreis lieferbare Doku war sehr gut. Für das Geld musste man sonst einige wesentlich teurere Bücher kaufen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Die gegen Aufpreis erhältlichen Handbücher waren sehr gut. Nur die integrierte Hilfe ist mit jeder Version ab D2005 schlechter geworden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2007)

*Lazarus*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> die geniale Philosophie von Delphi bei der Softwareentwicklung auch unter Linux einzusetzen.



Ja, nach der Beerdigung von Kylix. Da dürfte wohl die mangelnde Nachfrage den Auschlag gegeben haben. Borland hat Kylix ganz schnell getötet und in aller Stille beerdigt. 
Einige kompetente Leute arbeiten ständig und engagiert an der Weiterentwicklung von Lazarus. Aber ich brauche es nicht, auch wenn in einer bekannten Fachzeitschrift das Projekt Lazarus in jeder Ausgabe in mehreren Artikeln vorgestellt wird. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## afk (5 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ja, nach der Beerdigung von Kylix. Da dürfte wohl die mangelnde Nachfrage den Auschlag gegeben haben.


Die Komponentenauswahl (CLX) von Kylix war ja auch der Witz in Tüten, und das Ergebnis hätte Borland sich vorher ausrechnen können.  

Tut mir leid, aber bei Kylix hat sich Borland ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, da ist die Komponentenpalette von Lazarus ja jetzt schon um Welten umfangreicher. Und das, obwohl sich Lazarus im Gegensatz zu Kylix nicht auf eine kommerzielle Widget-Bibliothek stützt, und Borland Teile des Codes der VCL verwenden konnte, was die Lazarus-Entwicklergemeinde aus Copyright-Gründen nicht darf.

So einen Fauxpas hätte sich eine Firma wie Borland IMHO nicht leisten dürfen, das hätten die eigentlich besser hinbekommen müssen, dann hätte sich Kylix auch durchgesetzt. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das Lazarus mehr Erfolg beschert ist.


Gruß Axel

PS: Welche Fachzeitschrift meinst Du ?


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> So einen Fauxpas hätte sich eine Firma wie Borland IMHO nicht leisten dürfen, das hätten die eigentlich besser hinbekommen müssen, dann hätte sich Kylix auch durchgesetzt. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, das Lazarus mehr Erfolg beschert ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel
> ...



Die Geschäftsleitungs-Deppen von Borland waren damals ja auch wirklich mehr beschäftigt, mit ihrem neuen Supernamen (wie war der noch ? ) und dem anschließenden Zurückrudern. Den gleichen Unsinn nun nochmal mit CodeGear, ich raff das auch nicht mehr so ganz.


----------

